# Cozumel Fishing Info



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Going in May for 8 days. I really don't want to commit to a guide as we're going to relax. I haven't been in over 20 years and was wondering if there are any places for me to walk flats with fly? I know most of the lagoons are on the North side surrounded by National parks, but don't know anything about the access. Any pointers welcomed.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

I hired a fly guide several yrs ago and caught bonefish on the North end but you will need a boat to get there for sure, very few navigable roads thru that jungle, not to mention you will be WAY off the beaten path. It's prob changed so check in at the marinas when you get there... have fun!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I agree access is very limited to the north flats areas. Nacho Euan is the best guide in the area http://www.bonefishcozumel.com/aboutus.html

The bonefish are generally small but feisty and there are enough Permit and Tarpon around to make things interesting.


----------



## Alfredom (Jan 16, 2014)

check out this webpage it is from a close friend, you can contact him and he will answer you in minutes with all the information, he had lived all his live fishing in those flats. www.pescacozumel.com


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I've not been down there but I've heard from a couple people who have that if you want to fly fish make sure you bring your own gear because what they've got is junk and virtually no fly selection to choose from.


----------



## Babesfish2 (Apr 29, 2015)

Have a GREAT trip JAF.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

take some penicillin with you and wear a rubber.


----------

